# Right to Repair Bill



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Looks like the Knuckleheads in Washington are waking up to the problems of the average Joe trying to fix his late model equipment on his own. It'll be interesting to see how it plays out.....

Right to Repair Bill Introduced


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Yes but that doesn't cover a lot of what needs to be done.
It should also require a common interface for any and all computers on tractors and combines and swathers all farm equipment with a computer controlled function.
Such as the OBD port or CAN bus.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

I agree with Lou.

Good friend of mine is a large farmer. JD equipment, GPS guided. He wants to buy an autonomous Kinze Grain Cart. It's held up because JD won't allow Kinze to access their guidance system. This is a necessity for the Cart to work properly. They are in a court battle somewhere.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

ovrszd said:


> I agree with Lou.
> 
> Good friend of mine is a large farmer. JD equipment, GPS guided. He wants to buy an autonomous Kinze Grain Cart. It's held up because JD won't allow Kinze to access their guidance system. This is a necessity for the Cart to work properly. They are in a court battle somewhere.


Ran into the same thing with OTR trucks in the late 90's with the shift to electronic controls. Non-standard port connections, non-standard cables, non-standard translators.... Some OEM's had their own readers and it took their propriety "cartridge" to run the program. You got to be "seasoned" to remember when the Pro Link 9000 was the hot ticket for diagnostic work. The Feds stepped in..... Now you have standard ports and the basic software comes on a CD/ROM disc to use on a laptop. They still play some games occasionally with the in-line translators, but for the most part it's been standardized. Of course the software, available to you directly depends on how deep your pockets are. If you want to be able to do a "forced regen", and the really advanced stuff, get your wallet out.

The only real consumer market with OTR trucks at the time was owner/operators. They didn't have the juice to go up against the big engine OEM's, but the big fleets that were buying their engines by the 1,000's did. They wanted to be able to do their own in-house maintenance and not be forced to a Dealer every time you got a CIL and that's what really brought about the change.

That's the huge difference between what was going on then and AG/Off-road equipment now. There's nothing like the ATA and the Warner's, Schnieders, and JB Hunt's of the world putting pressure on the Ag Equipment OEM's to standardized and give the consumer access to their electronic control systems. Unfortunately, we have to depend on politician and bureaucrats to do the right thing and we all know how that turns out when there's lobbyist $$$ involved. That's what I mean when I say "I'll be interesting"......


----------



## NTSOG (Dec 13, 2021)

G'day,

This is an issue in Australia too and really costs farmers as farms, especially in a large state such as Western Australia, are extremely large in area and many are well away from towns where there _might_ be a dealer. A simple call-out can cost a farmer $A1000 fee just for the technician - if available - to travel out to fix a problem so great are the distances. Then there is down-time during harvesting while waiting for the technician to arrive.

Jim


----------

